# Filter mask for coating of epoxy, zinc and more ..!



## AmKarn (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello!

I will soon begin and paint quite a bit on my car, and the products that will be used are: priming, filling, epoxy, zinc, regular-thinner solvent-based lacquer, clear lacquer. body "shyts"/potection and more.

I have a "full" mask with wide visor with 1 x single front-mounted filter and wonder if the filter I have obtained satisfy what is needed (in terms of health) for application / coating of the above!

what is written on the filter is:

* Clean Air, "Article number": 50 01 57
* CE1024
* 0-95%
* Combined Filter AP
* EN 14387:04 - A2P3
* EN 12941:98 - TH2/TH3 A2PSL
* EN 12942:98 - TM3 A2PSL
* Produced By Malina Safety

The color of what I see of the filter inside the "filter housing" is white.


I realy need to know if it's good enough or not for painting, would prefer that one with the qualifications to respond is responding and not a guy that just "think he knows"! The filter was purchased on a local store, but none of the expediters behind the disk were sure that it was good enough for my use!


Thanks! And sorry my poor English, I`m from Norway!

(i have added a verry bad picture of the filter that i found by Google!)


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Check out the following link and scroll to page 23. There you will see multiple cartridges. It appears the one you posted a photo of is for spraying organic vapor containing paints. http://www.malina-safety.cz/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/catalogue_2011_007_MAIL.pdf


----------



## AmKarn (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the link, it is greatly appreciated! 

I do not know what all the annotations of various gases, particulates, etc. are responsible for, and i dont know what is in the paint I going to use now! But it looks like the filter called: A2B2E2K2HgP3 Covers all types you can be exposed when it comes to paint and painting related gases/particulates etc??


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

To cover most exposures, a multiple gas cartridge would be the safest. And what you are seeing when you look into the cartridge is a white pre filter that is for dust particles only. Have fun painting your car!


----------

